# NCIS "Tribes" new episode 15 January



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The episode "Tribes" postponed from 18 December has been rescheduled for 15 January. If your TiVo recorded the replacement episode, then the 15 January showing will not automatically get scheduled to record.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Ah! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Dang, would've missed that! Poor TiVo... crippled by lousy guide data.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

:up:

Yeah, I really wish there was a menu option that would let you tell the TiVo to disregard the 28-day rule for the episode in question.

Jan


----------



## WitsEnd (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! I was wondering why my (seemingly $^*(&#37;!& Tivo) didn't want to record a brand new season premier show!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Season premier was months ago.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

bump!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> :up:
> 
> Yeah, I really wish there was a menu option that would let you tell the TiVo to disregard the 28-day rule for the episode in question.
> 
> Jan


Doesn't the "Record all w/ Duplicates" do just that?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Yes but you don't want to do that most of the time because most shows and episodes are recorded or not properly.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jlb said:


> Doesn't the "Record all w/ Duplicates" do just that?


That does it for *all* episodes. There's no way to do it for just one episode...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> That does it for *all* episodes. There's no way to do it for just one episode...


Well, no simple way. If you know the episode title you can set up a title wishlist for <program title> <episode title> (use quotes as appropriate), then set just that wishlist to All w/ Duplicates, Keep At Most 1.

It does ensure that you'll get the episode whenever it comes back on*, but its a tad annoying to have to type in the titles.

*And the requested 'Ignore 28 day rule for this episode" feature would fail to grab the episode if 1) it aired 29+ days later. 2) the original air date still listed the date it was suppose to first air. 3) Your season pass is set to First Run Only.
That said, I'd still like this feature.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Just a heads-up for anyone (like me) who wasn't aware of the schedule change and missed this episode. It is on USA Network tomorrow (Nov. 20) at 6:00 PM EST. I don't even know what made me think of this last night but I just happened to remember missing this episode and decided to check the upcoming repeats and there it was.


----------

